# Karadale Poodles



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know them personally, but my breeder and mentor has a mini who's sire is a Karadale mini. She's a beautiful little thing, with the most wonderful temperament. I have every intention of getting a pup from a future litter.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have only heard good things about them. They work closely with Clarion, another wonderful breeder here in Northern California. (Jager is a Clarion mini.)

I thought you wanted a red?


----------



## Newbie (Apr 10, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> I have only heard good things about them. They work closely with Clarion, another wonderful breeder here in Northern California. (Jager is a Clarion mini.)
> 
> I thought you wanted a red?


Yes, preference is for red or brown (large miniature or small standard). Family is split on the color black.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember seeing some brown Karadale minis. You should check with them if that's the color you want. 

If you want a red mini, check out Bonheur in IL. BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL red minis.

The 2 red breeders in FL have toys so I guess you are not interested.


----------

